

Pruning Process May Go Awry in Brains of Children With Autism - dekayed
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/22/health/brains-of-autistic-children-have-too-many-synapses-study-suggests.html

======
xkcd-sucks
For anyone interested in the actual journal article, it's available at
[https://pdf.yt/d/AIleiAWaKqgZuk0M](https://pdf.yt/d/AIleiAWaKqgZuk0M)

